# Please do not rate Colonel J's posts dumb or autistic, thank you



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 23, 2019)

Colonel J said:


> Hello. I have people blocked. This stops us from seeing their posts as well as getting notifications of their reactions to our own posts. However, we can still see their reactions to our posts. I propose this be hidden like their posts and notifications currently are if possible.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I was going to post this on the XF2 feedback thread, but it's been locked.





Colonel J said:


> I imagine it's very low as well. You see, I have eternally triggered a few people on this website and they pretty much actively rate all my posts with "Dumb" whenever they can. While I don't mind the occasional Dumb rating,  as I have many, I did mind waking up every day to see 10+ notifications of it from the same few butthurt people. These were very annoying and blocking them was a great solution.


@Colonel J is a sensitive soul and should be treated with care, guys.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 23, 2019)

no


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 23, 2019)

maybe


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lol. It's internet points, who cares.

Just be amused people you blocked are so assmad that have to negrate you and move on with your life.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 23, 2019)

@Colonel J literally raped and murdered me because I told them I was circumcised, I will forever rate his/her posts dumb and autistic until the end of days.


----------



## HarveyMC (Mar 23, 2019)

@Colonel J has information that will lead to the arrest and prosecution of Hilary Clinton


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 23, 2019)

I saw Colonel J's name on a thread and got excited. Talk about a letdown when I realized it was in the "forum discussion" section.


GethN7 said:


> Lol. It's internet points, who cares.
> 
> Just be amused people you blocked are so assmad that have to negrate you and move on with your life.


I don't think that's what's happening.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 23, 2019)

The right to assault ratings shall not be infringed. It's right there in the constitution.


----------



## Poiseon (Mar 23, 2019)

The Fool said:


> @Colonel J literally raped and murdered me because I told them I was circumcised, I will forever rate his/her posts dumb and autistic until the end of days.


Tried to do the same to  me. "Why did you did you give it up you faggot-lipped adopted piece of shit pokefag!" Yelled @Colonel J 
The racism hurt the most...


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Mar 23, 2019)

*DO* rate all of @Colonel J 's posts autistic or dumb?
Well
If you insist


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 23, 2019)

@Colonel J touched me where I pee.


----------



## ObsoleteMediaFormat (Mar 23, 2019)

Better idea take away his ability to block people


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 23, 2019)

That's not cool, now everyone will rate his posts dumb and autistic!


----------



## Edgeworth (Mar 23, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> That's not cool, now everyone will rate his posts dumb and autistic!



Yeah but if the stuff he said wasn't dumb and autistic, I wouldn't need to rate them as such.

That being said, I haven't rated any of his posts yet but I was just told not to and I'm a teenage rebel who don't follow no rules and I do what I want ?


----------



## Dred (Mar 23, 2019)

Colonel "rate my posts dumb and I'll curb stomp yer mum" J.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 23, 2019)

@hood LOLCOW you forgot the "thank you" in the title, so now no one's going to feel appreciated enough to listen


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 23, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> @hood LOLCOW you forgot the "thank you" in the title, so now no one's going to feel appreciated enough to listen


fixed


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 23, 2019)

Colonel J shit in my bathtub and stomped it down the drain.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 23, 2019)

Why would I? I have @debatelimination for this.


----------



## Draza (Mar 23, 2019)

@Colonel J sucks on too many cocks.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 23, 2019)

_DEJA VU I've just been to this place before_


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2019)

@Colonel J is not a colonel at all and he licks dirty buttholes.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 23, 2019)

@Colonel J is the name Colonel Sanders uses when he cruises Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 23, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> @Colonel J is not a colonel at all and he licks dirty buttholes.



I'd give him 61 pairs of scissors. To cut his foreskin off.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 23, 2019)

The Fool said:


> I'd give him 61 pairs of scissors. To cut his foreskin off.


a stink ditch would be more fitting


----------



## The Crow (Mar 23, 2019)

The Fool said:


> @Colonel J literally raped and murdered me because I told them I was circumcised, I will forever rate his/her posts dumb and autistic until the end of days.



he will not get away with such an unspeakably horrible act of savage violence, mark my word, comrade, for i shall nuke his account and his profile with every dumb and autistic sticker at my disposble!


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 23, 2019)

The Crow said:


> he will not get away with such an unspeakably horrible act of savage violence, mark my word, comrade, for i shall nuke his account and his profile with every dumb and autistic sticker at my disposble!



Hello fellow birb. I will also join you in this mission for justice.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 23, 2019)

I've always wanted a bird army


----------



## dunbrine47 (Mar 23, 2019)

Is that you Cucky?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 23, 2019)

Don't rate J's posts as dumb and he will imbibe your cum.


----------



## LofaSofa (Mar 23, 2019)

Colonel *J*?

More like Colonel *Gay*.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Mar 23, 2019)

Alright children, that's enough. I love you all as if you are my own sons.


----------

